# Anthrocon 2010 FAF Meetup -- When and Where



## Taren Fox (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey guys, AC is only a couple weeks away. I figured we should start organizing our FAF meet-up.

Question for you guys -- *What day would work best and what time would be best?* Also, who would be interested in attending?

Saturday late morning makes the most sense to me. Many people arrive at AC Friday and leave Sunday. By being Saturday it'll be most available to everyone. It seems that the early and midday parts of the day are the lightest panel wise, so I believe it'll be best to meet up around midday.

I'm figuring we'll meet up in the main lobby around the designated time and congriate for a bit, then we'll head off and grab lunch somewhere (maybe Fernando's sub shop -- Very popular with the AC furs). A group photo would be cool too.

Anyway, any suggestions would be awesome. :3 Looking forward to meeting you guys.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 7, 2010)

Im just gonna put this down...

party at my house...

*walks away*


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 9, 2010)

I wouldn't mind going to an FAF meet up. If it's going to be at a bar again then meh. I'm not interested.

Really I can't give a good "this time works for me". Although if you want to conflict less with peep's schedules you should try for Thursday the day when the con kind of starts but doesn't. Then there is less going on to be missed. As for a place, if we want to go to a place to eat it might work best to meet up first in the Zoo. Basically gather people between X time and X time, and then collectively decide from a list of pre-decided places.

Give people a group vote but already have a few eat places in mind.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 9, 2010)

I will not arrive at the convention until around 1500 hours on 6/25, so 6/26 sounds best. Let us congregate at the Zoo between 1100 and 1200 hours. We will have a vote on where to go for lunch there.


----------



## Willow (Jun 9, 2010)

Wish I were going

*tear*


----------



## Aden (Jun 9, 2010)

I'll be there, but I have no idea what my schedule will be like! Yay


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 9, 2010)

Well in that case, perhaps it would be best to retain a flexible schedule through party contact methods or have numerous meet up periods.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 9, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Well in that case, perhaps it would be best to retain a flexible schedule through party contact methods or have numerous meet up periods.


 This sounds like the best idea. Just get most of the groups that are going to stay in touch and find a good time to meet up once we're all there already?


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This sounds like the best idea. Just get most of the groups that are going to stay in touch and find a good time to meet up once we're all there already?


 

Yes, that would be what we would do. One simply needs to assume the role of the planner to get things rolling.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 9, 2010)

There are many of you that I want to throttle hug in person. :3


----------



## Ben (Jun 10, 2010)

I think I'd be too afraid of you all to go to this. V:


----------



## Aden (Jun 10, 2010)

Ben said:


> I think I'd be too afraid of you all to go to this. V:


 
I can't wait to touch you inappropriately Ben


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 12, 2010)

Aden said:


> I can't wait to touch you inappropriately Ben


 No one would touch Ben.


----------



## Aden (Jun 12, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> No one would touch Ben.


 
I have gloves


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 12, 2010)

Aden said:


> I have gloves


 Oh, ok. You should be fine, then.


----------



## Aden (Jun 12, 2010)

Anyone else here like cigars? Lounging around outside the hotel and smoking a cigar would be pretty great.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 12, 2010)

Aden said:


> Anyone else here like cigars? Lounging around outside the hotel and smoking a cigar would be pretty great.


 

I like cigars, but I don't smoke them often. I wouldn't mind having one at AC though.


----------



## Aden (Jun 12, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> I like cigars, but I don't smoke them often. I wouldn't mind having one at AC though.


 
There's bound to be a good cigar shop in Pittsburgh. One is all you need!


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 12, 2010)

Aden said:


> There's bound to be a good cigar shop in Pittsburgh. One is all you need!


 

I'm not too picky on cigars. As long as it isn't flavored, we're good. Shall we set up a time?


----------



## Aden (Jun 12, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> I'm not too picky on cigars. As long as it isn't flavored, we're good. Shall we set up a time?


 
Nope, because I have no idea what I'm doing \:3/

We could probably just have some whenever everyone's just hanging out, so long as it's outdoors.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 12, 2010)

Aden said:


> Nope, because I have no idea what I'm doing \:3/
> 
> We could probably just have some whenever everyone's just hanging out, so long as it's outdoors.


 
I'll keep my eye out for you.


----------



## Gaomoto (Jun 12, 2010)

Can't, I wish I could, but I have some plans and their important


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 14, 2010)

Fuckin... 

I'M A SHORT WHITE GIRL WITH A RACCOON TAIL

thats who I am. 
I'll be around AC, yinz furries hit me up if you're going somewhere fun
We should eat at primantis A TRUE PITTSBURGH TRADITION


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 17, 2010)

Only a week away!


----------



## Carenath (Jun 17, 2010)

I'll be at AC, probably be hanging with dragons, mostly close friends.
So I won't make any guarantees about "FAF Meetup's" but I don't mind.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 17, 2010)

There's actually an official FAF meetup held at AC? Sounds like a recipe for disaster! As well as a wonderful time...


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 17, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> There's actually an official FAF meetup held at AC? Sounds like a recipe for disaster! As well as a wonderful time...


 
Because most of us (namely me) have the urge to strange throttle choke hug most people here.


----------



## Oasus (Jun 17, 2010)

Hope all of you guys have fun there! And take lots of pictures!!!


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

Anthrocon would have to be one of those coincidental things

If it ever comes anywhere near Missouri or Illinois, tell me
Or is it always held in around the same place


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Anthrocon would have to be one of those coincidental things
> 
> If it ever comes anywhere near Missouri or Illinois, tell me
> Or is it always held in around the same place


 It's in Pittsburgh for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's in Pittsburgh for the foreseeable future.


 [This]

THe closest one to you is Midwest Furfest. And that's in Northeast Illinois.


----------



## Willow (Jun 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's in Pittsburgh for the foreseeable future.


 Ah okay



Alstor said:


> [This]
> 
> THe closest one to you is Midwest Furfest. And that's in Northeast Illinois.


I'm aware of this
Rosemont..I forget where it is


----------



## Ben (Jun 18, 2010)

It's in the Chicago suburbs. There's a stop on the L for it.


----------



## Willow (Jun 18, 2010)

Ben said:


> It's in the Chicago suburbs. There's a stop on the L for it.


 That's about a 5 hour drive I believe from where I am


----------



## Ben (Jun 19, 2010)

I dunno, look it up on Google Maps or something, see where the closest L stop is to you.

Anyway, I'm not sure I'll go a meet-up, but if any of you homosexuals want to approach me, that's certainly fine. It's always an adventure with furries! o/


----------



## Voodoowolf (Jun 20, 2010)

i'd go to this and will be there from wens - mon but most i'll prolly be able to do is meet yall since going anywhere for and extended time during Dealer hours is a no when you paid for a table in the den =P


----------



## Aden (Jun 21, 2010)

Ben said:


> I dunno, look it up on Google Maps or something, see where the closest L stop is to you.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not sure I'll go a meet-up, but if any of you homosexuals want to approach me, that's certainly fine. It's always an adventure with furries! o/


 
Sup Ben, we should totally coordinate something


----------



## Ben (Jun 21, 2010)

Aden said:


> Sup Ben, we should totally coordinate something



YES maybe

I have no idea what you look like, please to be remedy this


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

I'd be scared that Ben would try to like randomly make out with me if I met him.


----------



## Aden (Jun 21, 2010)

Ben said:


> YES maybe
> 
> I have no idea what you look like, please to be remedy this


 
I'm an awkward-looking white dude

That should narrow it down :V


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jun 21, 2010)

Carenath said:


> I'll be at AC, probably be hanging with dragons


what
is this discrimination against a fictional species of your choice
really


----------



## Plantar (Jun 21, 2010)

Have fun dudes. I would have gone if I didn't work.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 21, 2010)

Wish I could go :C
I drive next year > u wait for it bros


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 21, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> There's actually an official FAF meetup held at AC? Sounds like a recipe for *disaster!* As well as a wonderful time...


 
DID SOMEBODY SAY-
ah shit I'm not going


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2010)

Aden said:


> I'm an awkward-looking white dude
> 
> That should narrow it down :V


Yes, for sure.


----------



## Ben (Jun 23, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'd be scared that Ben would try to like randomly make out with me if I met him.


 
I think you're giving yourself a little too much credit here, broseph.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 23, 2010)

Ben said:


> I think you're giving yourself a little too much credit here, broseph.


 No, I was saying that you're so gay that you'd makeout with anyone :V


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 23, 2010)

well you both look about 14 so its alright with me


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 23, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> well you both look about 14 so its alright with me


 LB, you are silly.


----------



## jinxtigr (Jun 23, 2010)

I'd love to meet some FAFsters- made a note of the 11-12 Sat lobby thing, though I might not be able to do that, as there's a good chance I'll be in Artist's Alley selling tails 

About to leave for the con in a bit over 12 hours!


----------



## Aden (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh, I'm here by the way. We're in the Westin. We have vodka. I'm a bit tipsy.

So I'll be around the whole weekend. Leaving early Sunday. I'll be wearing my AC badge, a badge made from a floppy disk, a badge made from a notecard, and probably mah tail (fennik colored, white tip). So, yeah. Maybe see someone around.


----------



## Ben (Jun 25, 2010)

partied last night with blitz and co

lesbian shenannigans happened
no regrets


----------



## Smelge (Jun 25, 2010)

Wait, so who do I pay to get one of the regulars assassinated?


----------



## Ben (Jun 25, 2010)

If it's any consolation, I'll find someone and make them feel insecure about themselves.


----------



## Aden (Jun 25, 2010)

Gonna head over to Metalfurs meetup at midnight. Don't particarly consider myself a metalhead, but it's a chance to play guitar and they have amps!


----------



## Alstor (Jun 25, 2010)

Aden said:


> Gonna head over to Metalfurs meetup at midnight. Don't particarly consider myself a metalhead, but it's a chance to play guitar and they have amps!


 Who holds an event at midnight at an hotel?

Right. Metalheads.


----------



## Ben (Jun 25, 2010)

room 1303 Doubletree super furry party
be there or be square


----------



## Aden (Jun 26, 2010)

Took about 10oz of vodka down to metalfurs, drunka s FUCK right now (don't know if that makes me a lightweight). Hooray cons!

Drunk guitar around other people is the best guitar


----------



## jinxtigr (Jun 26, 2010)

I dropped in at the metalfurs briefly- I was the one with the little belt Marshall.
We still meeting up for lunch in the lobby Sat noon? I got bumped onto the Artist's Alley waiting list Saturday, I can take that day for myself


----------



## Aden (Jun 26, 2010)

jinxtigr said:


> I dropped in at the metalfurs briefly- I was the one with the little belt Marshall.



I was the one with this! Moved over to the amps and talked around with some of the other guitar peoples after a little while. Tried to play, was drunk as hellll



> We still meeting up for lunch in the lobby Sat noon? I got bumped onto the Artist's Alley waiting list Saturday, I can take that day for myself


 
Oh, I'm not sure. We're taking a shower here and then we're gonna head over to Big Mama's for breakfast, and it's already 10


----------



## Aden (Jun 27, 2010)

Welp, con is pretty much over for me. My group has to head out tomorrow morning because of work and school things. Shame. It was awesome though, and I had a really good time. 

\Only person from here that I came across was *jinxtigr* for a bit in the elevators


----------



## Ben (Jun 27, 2010)

I met Jelly. Everyone in my room was talking furry politics, and he left after half-an-hour because he felt awkward.

Good times. o/


----------

